# How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?



## Autumn

*How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

Right, so if you don't have signatures blocked and actually give a shit about people's signatures, mine has been tracking my progress in both Mystery Dungeon Blue and Omega Ruby for a while now. Earlier tonight I recruited Jirachi in Mystery Dungeon, meaning I now have every one of the 413 available Pokémon (since Unown forms are all separately available) in what I'd wager is one of the absolute hardest games to get all the Pokémon in, owing to its limitations on recruits (max 3 per dungeon trip, if they die they die, the fact that some of them are located in such shitty locations as deep Silver Trench, Purity Forest, Wish Cave, and Joyous Tower, the fact that a Pokémon spawning and fighting you doesn't guarantee recruitment (Exeggcute and Kecleon, anyone?), the necessity of evolving them...) that weren't present in the sequels.

So now I'm curious - we haven't talked Pokédexes in a while, and we certainly haven't considered spin-offs - even in the spin-offs is it possible to catch 'em all, of course. Have you completed any?

I've done:
Platinum
Mystery Dungeon Blue
Mystery Dungeon Sky
Ranger
Ranger 2 (Shadows of Almia)
Ranger 3 (Guardian Signs) (though not the "past" Browser)
Pokémon Snap (shut up that totally counts)
Pinball Ruby and Sapphire (albeit emulator; lost my cart copy many years ago)

I had a quest going to get everything in Trozei before I realized the legendaries were all but impossible without friends that have Trozei (of which I have none), I have close to completion in Mystery Dungeon Darkness even though I'll probably never finish that, and as my signature indicates, I am seven Pokémon away from having OR complete except for event legends. (And I actually do have all the event legends in my possession in some cart or another - except for Hoopa and Volcanion, of course - I just don't want to use those to fill the slots if I can help it, as I'd prefer to wait for sixth gen events.)

How about anyone else - any Pokédexes or Pokédex-equivalents filled? What do you think are the easiest and hardest of them to fill? How long did it take?


----------



## Butterfree

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

I completed my Pokédex on Yellow, Gold and Diamond, but that's it... unless I completed it on one of the Ranger games at some point which I wouldn't really remember.

Shadey has recently caught 719 Pokémon in Pokémon Rumble World, though.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

Not counting unobtainables I've completed FireRed, Diamond and any gen 6 game now that I have Bank.

Unobtainables I have include Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Deoxys, Manaphy, Darkrai and Diancie

I suppose Deoxys doesn't count as an unobtainable any more though, not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

I think I completed Ranger: Shadows of Almia.

Besides that, I completed the national dex in Black 1, and then with help from that in Y. As it is now, I have a complete living pokédex, so I'll never have to worry about filling up the dex in a main-series game again.



			
				Murkrow said:
			
		

> I suppose Deoxys doesn't count as an unobtainable any more though, not that that's a bad thing.


I transferred over my living dex to ORAS immediately when I started it, attempting to get the Shiny Charm from the get-go, and was promptly told that no, it wasn't complete, because Deoxys no longer counts as an event legendary (which I didn't have at the time). I was not amused.


----------



## Dar

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

I am sad to say that I've never completed the Pokedex in any game, but I've wanted to in ORAS or one of the Mystery Dungeon Games. I'd probably end up doing PMD first, in all honesty.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

Yup, straight-up zero pokedexes ever, and not even particularly close. The best I managed was ~200 in my long-lost Silver cart.

I am a disappointment to professors everywhere, just like in real life, hurr hurr hurr.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

i'm kinda working on getting a current living dex? i have the hoenn dex (need a living groudon) and most of the kalos dex, and I think between AS and X I think I have most of Kanto as well. 

i kinda want a living dex just because now that we have pokemon bank, it'll be easier to transfer everything to the next gen and then catch the new stuff.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

I completed my Ruby Pokédex way back in my childhood! My last Pokémon was Milotic. It was an exciting day when I randomly decided to go fishing and reeled in a Feebas.

I think I also completed the RS Pinball Pokédex? I remember being stuck on like, Lileep and Cradily or something and I can't remember if I got them or not.

edit: The Hoenn dex, that is. Although I actually did complete the national Pokédex by laboriously using Action Replay to catch the first stage of every single line and leveling them all up to evolution using Rare Candies. Somehow I don't think that counts.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

I forgot to mention that both Platinum and OR are living dexes. OR was completed with no GTS trading whatsoever (save Vivillon forms) and the only trading at all being for a couple Y exclusives; everything else was acquired in one of my games, by me. I also made a point to not transfer anything from White(2) unless I absolutely had to, and I don't think I did, so everything is from a gen 6 game.


----------



## Byrus

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

I've only ever completed my Pokédex in Y, and that was thanks to the wonders of the GTS. I wouldn't have been motivated to do it if it wasn't for the shiny charm. (Which, amazingly enough, has proved useful!)

The collecting part of Pokémon games has never really been my thing. I consider myself satisfied when I've gotten my favourites in order and assembled my competitive battling team.

Although I do remember helping my childhood friend complete his blue Pokédex, and since we were only eight years old, we got all excited about the diploma and acted as if it was a real one.


----------



## Eta Carinae

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

RSE Pinball is the only completed Dex for me.  I'm similar to Byrus in that collection has never been my thing, I generally only catch a 6 Pokemon team, some HM slaves, and then leave the game alone.  I did get very close on a Sapphire ROM I had, probably only because you could speed up the game so much so I didn't get bored or lose interest.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*



Negrek said:


> Yup, straight-up zero pokedexes ever, and not even particularly close. The best I managed was ~200 in my long-lost Silver cart.
> 
> I am a disappointment to professors everywhere, just like in real life, hurr hurr hurr.


I am pleased to report that, after downloading the Jirachi gift this evening, I have actually _completed the Hoenn 'dex_ in my Omega Ruby game!

I'm going to be going through the regional dexes one by one and clearing them. Currently working on Kanto... something like halfway done, I think? That legendary bird distribution in May sounds pretty gr8.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

\o/ congrat!!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

I think the only one I've done legitimately is the first Ranger Browser. I'm pretty close in Almia...


----------



## Karousever

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

I'm pretty sure my answer is none...

Like, I would certainly catch every "new" Pokemon I came across, but I never went the extra mile to make sure I completed a pokedex.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

I'm still slowly working on my pokedex! I'm like 87%ish done - if you're completing a pokedex, I'd recommend using a dex tracker like this one, it makes it a lot easier.


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*



jaketiger1116 said:


> I'm pretty sure my answer is none...
> 
> Like, I would certainly catch every "new" Pokemon I came across, but I never went the extra mile to make sure I completed a pokedex.


!!! this is me right here


----------



## Stryke

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

The new unova pokedex, but just because of the nature preserve. Also the Almia browser, because I had time and I am a completionist.

I also went out of my way to make sure I saw every single non mythical kalos pokemon... But that probably doesn't count.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

None. I'm too lazy to even catch more than what I need for my team and you expect me to catch 700+ of them?


----------



## Jolty

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

in chronological order: white, white 2, x, alpha sapphire, yellow

yellow was the hardest tbh


----------



## Stryke

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*



Jolty said:


> in chronological order: white, white 2, x, alpha sapphire, yellow
> 
> yellow was the hardest tbh


How was yellow hardest? It seems like the easiest cause of the easy to find version exclusives in other games and the small pokedex.


----------



## Karousever

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

I've actually taken it upon me to complete the dex in Omega Ruby. We'll see how that goes. I spent 3 hours breeding Pokemon on my Y version last night, one by one duplicating every Pokemon I knew I didn't have on Omega Ruby. I was actually kinda annoyed at having to retire at 4 am! I wanted to keep going.


----------



## MWPuppire

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

By "completed", do you mean having caught all or having seen all? And which Pokédex? National or Regional?


----------



## Negrek

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

Generally people mean "caught all" when they say completed. But I think either National or Regional would count.

I never completed any of the other regional pokédexes in _Omega Ruby_ lol. My dedication to science just isn't strong enough.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

At my rate of Pokedex completion, I would certainly count seeing all the Pokemon as some kind of win, haha! The farthest I am in any game is in Emerald, with 311/386 seen and 253/386 caught. 



Eifie said:


> I think I also completed the RS Pinball Pokédex?


!!!!! I've actually done this! So I HAVE completed a Pokedex!


----------



## sanderidge

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

hah! i've completed the Almia browser since my last post here...! but i don't think i'll be doing any real pokedex anytime soon.


----------



## Negrek

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

I finished the Alola Pokedex, so I have a Shiny Charm for the first time in my life! And... a pokedex completion to my name, so that's weird. Had something like thirty to go and just made a push GTSing for the last trade evos and finishing out the Ultra Beasts plot.

Trying to put together some mons for the Battle Royal and Tree now, been doing some light breeding. Shinies so far is zero. =/


----------



## MWPuppire

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

I have completed the national Pokédex in Omega Ruby. I think that that is the only game where I have caught all of the Pokémon.


----------



## haneko

*Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*

None. Catching 'em all was never something I cared about, really.


----------



## LadyJirachu

None on the main games (its HARD.....when you can't trade easily or use any cheat devices :/)

But, I DO wanna complete my dex.......*on delugerpg (which is online).* Actually thats like my biggest goal on that game haha.

Although I also wanna train many of the pokemon i get on there too. Obviously.

<3


----------



## IndigoClaudia

-Let's go Eevee (easy)
-Pokemon X
-Pokémon moon
-And SwSh is in progress.


----------



## Stryke

Stryke said:


> *Re: How many Pokédexes (or Pokédex equivalents) have you completed?*
> 
> The new unova pokedex, but just because of the nature preserve. Also the Almia browser, because I had time and I am a completionist.
> 
> I also went out of my way to make sure I saw every single non mythical kalos pokemon... But that probably doesn't count.


Ended up turning into a massive completionist: I now have a full living national dex, as well as a living Alola and Galar dex in their respective games, in addition to the above. Currently working on a living Platinum dex, but due to the quarantine, I cant meet up with my friends who have Diamond or Pearl, so its on indefinite hiatus as of now.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

51 pokémon to go in Sword... i'm so close.


----------



## Ruby

The Galar dex in Sword.  Also, the National dex in Diamond, minus a few legendaries that were unobtainable for me.  That's all.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

once the DLC comes out i plan to catch all the new pokémon so that one day, if gamefreak ever does release a national dex (which imo i don't really care that much if they do or not) into sword and shield, than i will get it gradually instead of all overwhelming. Since i was late to the game and the only reason i played the games like R/S/E and D/P and stuff was just to say i could, i rushed through them pretty fast because i couldn't stand the graphics (although i didn't mind HGSS at all for some reason) So i can only imagine how much easier the national dex was back then.


----------



## Ruby

Completing the National dex in Diamond is nothing compared with obtaining these two trophies for my secret base in Gen III:

 



I'll never get those hours of life back...


----------



## IndigoClaudia

How do you get those trophies?
UPDATE: I found the newer versions so i kinda know what your talking about... idk i wasn't really into secret bases in R/S/E


----------



## Ruby

IndigoEmmy said:


> How do you get those trophies?
> UPDATE: I found the newer versions so i kinda know what your talking about... idk i wasn't really into secret bases in R/S/E
> View attachment 461
> View attachment 462


In RSE the Pidgeot statue is for achieving strong wins in all five kinds of Pokemon Contest at Master Rank, and the table can be purchased from the Glass Workshop in exchange for 8000 steps worth of volcanic ash.  It's a bit different in ORAS, I read.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

oh gosh that's rough.


----------



## Ruby

IndigoEmmy said:


> oh gosh that's rough.


Well, if you want to be the very best, like no one ever was...


----------



## IndigoClaudia

...than you must get the skitty doll for your base.


----------

